# Meyer 8.5' straight blade/E60H/EZ Classic mount 99-07 Super Duty



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I have an 8.5/9 foot Meyer straight blade, complete with EZ Classic mount, light tower, E60H pump (rebuilt this spring), all wiring and controller for sale. I forgot to measure the blade this afternoon, and will confirm width tomorrow. 

All above was removed from a 2003 F450 and is in perfect working order. The only thing you'll need to install onto another 250-550 Super Duty is the bolts that hold the mount to your frame.

Mount/wiring is in 8 of 10 condition, blade is in 7 of 10, and pump as posted above was rebuilt in the spring of this year and has not been used since; pump has been stored inside all summer. For the age of this setup it is in very good shape!

Call/text for pictures. I have a video showing pump and all light functions taken immediately prior to removal of wiring and mount. 330.201.7701

$2000.00 or best offer, located in NE OH. If anyone local is interested, we have a shop and a mechanic that can assist with install for an additional fee if needed. Will ship at buyers expense.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

This is still sitting in my way. 1k takes it.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Wish I was closer Jarrett, I'd have taken this as a back up and ditch my other backup. Shipping would be insane though. Good luck on the sale!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I bet a freight truck could get it all to you for under 500.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

How much was it to ship the spreader? 

Between getting a spreader and possibly a new (used) truck I better not....


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

The spreader was going to be ~350 if I remember right.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

If I can ever find a truck for a back up, i may take you up on this. That F700 I’m still waiting to hear about had that plow on it i believe. And the truck side mount is still on the truck.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Sold sold sold...going to the land of Union Monkeys


----------

